# Hymer B544 215/70-15C tyre pressure needed



## 117980 (Nov 4, 2008)

First and foremost a big Hi to eveyone.
Just purchased a Hymer B544, 2000 model i have had to replace all 4 tyres on it today as the originals from 2000 were still on it.

Does anyone know the correct tyre pressure for this size of tyre 215/70-15C, i have put 65psi or 4.5bar approx in them for now as the Vredestein Comtrac tyre wall states not to exceed 65psi at full load?

Cheers


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to ownership clan of THE best motorhome you can buy (yes I have a B544 as well)

I had the same problem with pressures when I bought mine in January. I contacted Michelin customer service and they rang me back within a couple of hours 8O !!!

I gave the guy the axle weights and told him that most of the time the vehicle would be near the max weight.

His advice was to inflate all four tyres to between 52 and 55 PSI (which is a fair bit LESS than Hymer recommend) I have done so ever since and the ride etc is fine (if a bit harsh over crap Belgium roads!!) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hiya...

Think mine are at 56 and 62...having said that I emailed the tyre manufacturer and quoted the weights etc and they came back with the pressure to use....

bob


----------



## 117980 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info, even though you both state different pressures i can see that i do not have to exceed 65psi as i was intending on filling to 72psi/5bar as stated in my book.

Could i possibly trouble you for the weights of the axles etc for my records as i do not have these and the plate on the side of my Hymer is faded and not readable.

Finally do either of you use different pressures for the front and rear tyres or do you fill all to same pressure.

Cheers guys and toot toot to Hymers


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

The weights should be on the plate under the bonnet... Best to use your own weights really.... I have had mine uprated to 3.8t

I do have different pressures front and back as suggested by teh tyre manufaturer.

HTH


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Gaz, there is only one way to determine the correct pressures for your tyres. You'll have to get each axle weighed & then convey the weights to Vredstein who'll (hopefully) be able to give you the correct pressures. Probably best to do this with the van fully loaded & you'll know what the pressures are when you're maxed out.

D.


----------

